# Females Bow-Cooing, and a Fluffed Up Ringneck Dove



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

We have two white doves, a male and a young unknown. I just brought home two new ringnecks, a tangerine and a buff colored one. They did very well on their 6 hour drive from California where we bought them to Tucson where we live. I have 2 questions:

1. As soon as we let the 2 doves out into their dove house (separate from the white ringnecks), the buff one began bowing and cooing to the tangerine one. It lasted for about 3 coos. It's been 3 days now and I've only seen him/her bow coo one other time. Our white male, on the other hand, is cooing and laughing like mad, nonstop. Females bow coo sometimes, don't they, so it could still be a female? (We wanted a female female friend-pair).

2. The tangerine one is fluffed up much of the time. She will unfluff to walk around, and she is eating and drinking and her droppings look normal. Everything I've read says to beware of a fluffed up bird. She is used to being in a pen inside a warehouse and now she is outdoors, but it's warm. The other one we bought came from the same cage as her and isn't fluffed up. Cold tolerance differences? Or is Tangerine sick? 

If she is sick, is it best to bring her inside or would that be MORE stressful to her? She can sleep inside in a cat carrier in the bathroom or in our quiet bedroom or where ever she wants, but I don't want to make things WORSE for her. Or is this one of those times I head for the avian vet?


*****
Also, unrelated to doves but related to birds, we also bought a canary. He is housed in a nice upper nook in our entertainment center where the cats can't get him, the kids can't get him, and he's at eye level for my husband and I so we can talk to him and interact with him all the time. He is very happy and healthy and enjoys singing along with YouTube videos of other canaries singing. 

Everything we read says to avoid drafts. It's getting to be summer here in Tucson, and now we are wondering if turning on our ceiling fan qualifies as him being in a draft. It would make a little breeze in his cage, but his cage is surrounded on all sides by a wall, except the very front of the cage, so he'd be mostly protected. It's not like he'll be next to a cracked open window on a wintry day, just a slight breeze from a fan in a 75-80 degree room. So, anyone know about canaries? How much of a room temperature draft can they tolerate? 

****

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your responses and help!


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to have a perfectly healthy ringneck dove that'd fluff up pretty much every time he sat down even if there wasn't a breeze or anything. It could just be that your bird likes being adorable. XD

Or there's a little wind in the loft that he isn't used to so he's fluffing up to guard himself against it.

Drafts aren't all that bad for a healthy bird but they can be very very bad for a sick bird, so its best not to risk it. Perhaps keep the top of the cage covered so pretend the gusts from the fan affecting him at all? And for obvious reasons, if ever that bird comes out of his cage turn that fan off!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome to know that you had a fluffy bird who wasn't sick. She doesn't SEEM sick, but never having had a sick dove, I wouldn't know for sure. It's 82 degrees outside right now (they are fully shaded and protected) and she is unfluffed right now. I think she might just be sensitive to cooler weather or breezes. Thank you for your response. 

The canary's cage is surrounded on all sides by a wall. You can see in this pic his cage fits pretty close to perfectly in there. Glad to hear a healthy bird should be able to tolerate a bit of a breeze. If he seems upset by it, we will move the cage or cover him when the fan is on.
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4581925185_7e47cf9c0e.jpg


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm. Perhaps you could make a lean-to esque overhang above the canary's cage to prevent the gusts from the fan from hitting it directly? Fans usually throw air down so if there was something to shield this downward air current, it'd probably be fine.

I agree that she might just be sensitive to the breezes. After all, she was in a warehouse so she has very little experience with such a thing.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm. Perhaps you could make a lean-to esque overhang above the canary's cage to prevent the gusts from the fan from hitting it directly? Fans usually throw air down so if there was something to shield this downward air current, it'd probably be fine.

I agree that she might just be sensitive to the breezes. After all, she was in a warehouse so she has very little experience with such a thing.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

*A video of my doves!*

Thanks, I appreciate your input, especially when it's off topic!  My husband and I each had a cockatiel when we were younger, but until we were adopted by our first dove last year, we hadn't owned a bird since. Now we're really getting into it, but we are still trying to make sure we know as much as possible to keep our spoiled pets happy and healthy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6tjew7CMto

Here is a video I made today including all our 4 doves in their little dove house. The white ones are the ones that came to us, probably released on Easter. The smaller white one might be a boy or girl, we don't know yet. It looks like everyone else has made their sex clear to us. 

It looks like we have 2 cocks, one hen and one unknown. The males are not violent to each other, though they do complete for the female's attention (which she does NOT give to either of them!). If she chooses one over the other, can I expect the lone male to become aggressive, or will he keep on being chill about it? Any idea?


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahh, just breaks my heart to hear that very familiar coo ( my own ringneck dove is deceased due to hawk x) ). Very gorgeous doves though! They have such high pitch, squeaky coos!

I only ever had one so I wouldn't know how to advise you there. Perhaps someone else will check this thread and respond!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are pretty doves! I really like the set up you have for them.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. My husband built them this cage last month when dove #2 (Rainbow) showed up on our doorstep. We figured Mubcupk and Rainbow needed a bigger set up, and then we bought 2 more ringnecks recently. They are all very peaceful together. I expected a little more competition (especially because we thought the tan male was female when we bought them, and 2 males wooing 1 female seemed like a recipe for disaster. They seem happy though). I'm really pleased with my husband's cage design. He did a great job building it.


----------



## Honeypuff Dove (Sep 25, 2021)

Raisindust said:


> Ahh, just breaks my heart to hear that very familiar coo ( my own ringneck dove is deceased due to hawk x) ). Very gorgeous doves though! They have such high pitch, squeaky coos!
> 
> I only ever had one so I wouldn't know how to advise you there. Perhaps someone else will check this thread and respond!


I'm here looking up why our little rescue dove has stopped cooing. Now she has started sitting on a bit of round plastic bottle top ring like it's an egg. She still interacts with the 'frenemies' who come to the window, so we get to hear the coo from time to time. Your little friend is waiting for you in Heaven, no doubt, maybe the hawk too, in your Mansion/Farm/Zoo, if you felt pity for it also! Look up Kat Kerr's visions of Heaven for the proof and encouragement. I had a shorter but similar vision to hers in a dream. I dreamed of a home we were going to live in the future, & then I ran into Golden Light towards a Beautiful Gate! running to greet me were all my lost pets, including the tabbies we were about to adopt! I wondered about them, and then we found out! D


----------

